# Convict Cichlid



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought I'd ask this question, why are some convicts so colorful and some others aren't? some are just plain black and white, and some are orange, green on top of the black and white and some are tinted in blue! I'm not sure is it me? Doesn't seem like they mixed with any other cichlids, but I thought I ask!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

i believe its the mood of the fish, what u feed it and stuff.. i had a breeding pair and for some reason the batches they laid just kept on getting better and better


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i must have one pissed off one and one happy one then all the time?
lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! If it's in rainbow color.. you know they're very g...... HAHAHA =)

Well.. i have some baby ones that are in different color! Will try to breed them and see what it becomes!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

In my opinion its often because the pink colour variant gets mixed in the gene pool. I bred convicts for years as a kid and often crossed the pinks and regular and the offspring were usually quite bland.
Moods and food will also affect the colour but that changes back quickly with better quality water and conditions plus better food.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

But i'm curious why there would be green blue and orange on them? 









This is found on google, but this is what i'll be picking up tomorrow! Already have one in my fish tank, a 1.5".. she's getting the blue and a bit of orange, but no yellow! The ones i'll be picking up tomorrow will be colorful lik this picture!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a spawning female, their colours get bolder when they're ready to lay eggs and breed. I've got a female in my tank right now that looks like that, her fins and belly are orange, yellow, blue, and green. The males don't ever develop colours.

If anyone is looking for convicts, I've got some fry to give away that look like this. They're about an inch long, and the females will show the same colouration.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I'd luv some if i knew where you're located! Just hate to make long drives!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

oops, btw.. thanks for the info! Now i know why they color up!
So do the male just how black and white and maybe a tint of blue?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Near Joyce Skytrain in Vancouver, close to Boundry.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish definitely change colour with mood/spwning etc. -especially cichlids. There are is also a wide degree of variation with colour morphs and variation within the same strains.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's confirmation =) never really looked at convicts, but they sure are getting interesting!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, they are really cool. I've got a pair that turns out a lot of pinks and striped fry regularly, I grow some out and feed the rest of them. 

I picked up a marbled/calico pair this week as well, it'll be exciting to see the fry from them.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) they are sooo fun!!! now you guys got me excited!
i luv things that breed!


----------

